# Can we glue drywall



## rlrife (May 9, 2006)

We are planning on finishing our basement and would like to know if we could glue the dry wall to the cinderblocks? We live in a split foyer and only four rows of block on the front side of the house is below ground. The blocks on the sides and back are above ground. Our house is 2 y.o. and we have had no problems with dampness in the basement so far. We currently use it as a fitness room and spend severals hours about 3 to 4 days a week in the basement. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Although not impossible, it isn't ideal to glue to the blocks. Plus, you still need to be able to put a few nails or screws in the drywall to secure it while the glue dries. You'd be better off mechanically fastening wood furring (1x2 or 2x2) strips to the block, them screwing the sheetrock to the furring.


----------



## sevver (Apr 28, 2008)

My brother glued the drywall to his block wall, much to my dismay, and the block sweated and the drywall got ruined. By rights you should have some air space between the two walls. And if there is a chance of moisture, I have heard of putting vents in the top and bottom every few stud cavities.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

I would not suggest gluing sheetrock directly to a basement cinder-block (perimeter/foundation) wall. As stated already, the concern is in regards to the block's inherent moisture and it's evaporation.


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

:no:
Please don't
Thank you


----------



## allstar_10938 (May 21, 2008)

*be carefull*

you should have atleast a 2 inch gap between the block and the drywall so you dont ruin the drywall do to moisture build up from the block that is the best way to hang drywall in a basement. before you do that you should put drylock on the walls to help keep moisture out aswell i hope this helps :thumbup:


----------



## rlrife (May 9, 2006)

Thanks everyone!


----------

